# Do men get jealous of other women?



## January (Jan 5, 2013)

I read something on another thread that made me this of this incident that happened a few weeks ago.

Perhaps it is just stereotypical that men like the idea of two women together or perhaps it is good for fantasy to get off on, but in real life, do men get jealous of other women if they hit on your woman?

A few weeks ago, my man and I went out to a bar. Just a small hole in the wall place where everyone knows everyone. A female friend of mine was there too with her boyfriend. I know my man does not like when other men look at me but I never knew him to show jealousy when it came to a female.

My friend gave me a hug and then a kiss on the lips. Just like a hello peck, nothing make-out-ish. Then through out the evening she would make comments on how sexy I looked that night. 

That night on our way home, he told me he didn't like the way she had acted with me and that if she had been a guy, he would have punched her. I told him if she had been a guy I never would have allowed him to get that close to me. 

So, fellas, if your woman's female friend gave her a hello peck on the lips would you get jealous? Your woman didn't do it. Her friend did.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Men get "jealous" of their own children..so yeah sure they can get jealous of other women.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Your friend was inappropriate. Wives do on occassion run off with other women. No husband will like toxic behavior toward their marriage. Calling it jealousy is misplaced. Your friend violated your husbands boundaries and thats not cool. She sounds like an idiot and calling it jealousy isnt far behind IMO.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband would absolutely be very concerned and weirded out by that. But I'm reading the way you described it, with not only the kiss but also telling you several times that you're sexy, well, I'm reading the intentions of the woman as not 100% innocent.

I think my husband would be able to determine if the woman's intentions were innocent or not and would react based on that.

I think it would be normal for any spouse to get a little prickly about someone (anyone) kissing their spouse on the lips and telling them they are sexy several times in an evening.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

My friends and I flirt and banter and talk about our breasts, grab butts and tummies. Mind you, these are extremely close friends. We have had hot tub parties where the women flash each other (the guys were down in the pool.)

If our husbands didn't like that stuff, we wouldn't do it. They think it is hilarious. We don't kiss on the lips though! That would be crossing the line. 

Your husband doesn't like it. Tell your friend not to do it again, that you don't want to disrespect your husband. If she ignores you, then she isn't a friend of the marriage.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

NO... L's are hot


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> J*anuary said*: So, fellas, if your woman's female friend gave her a hello peck on the lips would you get jealous? Your woman didn't do it. Her friend did.


 this has never happened....if I did, not sure how I would react...as I WOULD NOT LIKE IT ...or feel it was cool or OK... I'd surely say something, pull away. 


My husband knows I have ZERO ZERO ZERO attraction to women, don't even want to see a solo girl in porn and 2 together -







...

So NO.... he would be the very least worried if some women hit on me. His only concern is MEN & their "Intentions". 

I did have a friend from church who opened up about her Lesbian thoughts even going so far as admitting an attraction to me (this was on the phone, good thing she couldn't see my face!)... I guess I am easy to open up too.

I told him all about that..... he just laughed.. he was hardly worried if she came over... ... but that didn't happen too much. Gave me a little of the hebejebes -knowing she THINKS like that....but not enough to throw her to the curb, as she never acted on her thoughts anyway... I appreciated her honesty in sharing a struggle -feeling she could confide in me, as a friend.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I can't imagine kissing a female friend on the lips. I would also find it odd if a female friend repeatedly told me how sexy I am...


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I would feel uncomfortable I know that much. It depends on the setting and mood, I am sure He can tell the difference between checking out each other and going a little too far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahh... the old Fantasy or reality issue. I am very secure in my relationship with my wife and am very confident she is not attracted to women. It wouldn't bother me if she was. 

I do find it a compliment when people (M or F) give my wife compliments or admiring stares. I think it is good for her ego to have people let her know she is attractive but that is where I draw the line. 

She is my women, my wife and we are married (27 yrs). Any person man or women hitting on her is showing disrespect to me and our marriage. Notice I said hitting on her, not just being friendly. I am absolutely sure my wife can shoot down with laser like precision anybody acting inappropriately. She is a full grown women. She also knows exactly how I feel about cheaters. 

If I thought for an instance she was in over her head or in danger I would be there and intervene. When we are out I am never far from her or out of sight for long. I love her and she knows I watch over her. I'm the guy that opens her car door, walks her to the table, pulls out the chair for her and stands when she leaves or returns to the table. She is special and I let her know how special she is to me. So we don't have problems when we go out. 

Do guys get jealous of other women? IMHO yes. Fantasy can be fun but reality rarely lives up to the fantasy. For example, 
Two beautiful women together in an erotic situation can be stimulating but change one part of the equation like what if they were ugly women or fat or whatever...well that changes it completely. Then add the third wheel component...if they have each other what do they need anybody else for....If you just want to watch, then just watch some porn...


----------

